
Show HN: Tweet encrypted messages - raghavtoshniwal
https://tweetencryptor.netlify.com/
======
notahappycamper
Why are there only hashing algorithms for this? Doesn't that defeat the
purpose entirely, since there is no potential to decrypt?

~~~
raghavtoshniwal
The author of the tweet has the original message, that can be shared and
verified against the hash

~~~
notahappycamper
So it only provides repudiation of the sender, and only if they can share the
original message through some secure channel? That isn't even a signature, let
alone encryption

